# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > بحث و گفتگوی فنی - خانواده C >  راهنمایی در خصوص بازخوانی یه سورس

## Moh1361sen

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
من برای انجام برخی از کارهای حرفه‌ای در نرم افزار ایندیزاین یک سری اسکریپت با دستور العمل‌های زبان c نوشتم که تا امروز تقریباً برخی از احتیاجات من رو پاسخ گو بود.
اما الان یه نرم افزار یا بهتر بگم کامپایلر بین نرم افزار Math type و نرم افزار ایندیزاین احتیاج دارم که این کار رو انجام بده 
یک سورس تقریباً کامل پیدا کردم ولی در برخی از آنها سورس به صورت کمپرس (اعداد و حروف درهم) تبدیل شده آیا راهی هست که بشه این فایل‌ها رو که تقریباً حکم مغز و قلب این کامپایلر هستند رو  استفاده کرد.
با تشکر از راهنمایی شما...
ضمناً من یه نمونه از سورس رو که با پسوند Jsx و Vbs هست رو آپلود می‌کنم

----------

